# Is a lip brush necessary?



## Septemba (Feb 14, 2009)

I've been thinking about whether or not a lip brush is necessary. I can see where it might make sense for highly pigmented lipsticks, but I was wondering whether or not you think it improves the look and application of others?


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 14, 2009)

im not a fan. i very rarely use it. some days when im doing a red lip and im having an off day" i'll use one to help keep thigs neat.... but otherwise i think they're kinda useless.


----------



## Rudyru (Feb 14, 2009)

I only use lip brushes for my lip conditioners...I hate dipping my finger in them, it leaves everything sticky, so the brush is just for convenience.

I'm not like the rest of the gals/guys on Specktra. I'll pile on Russian Red, Melrose Mood, Girl About Town. Haha...


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 14, 2009)

I prefer to use one if I can, but sometimes I just don't feel like dealing with another apparatus when I'm doing my makeup.. lol.

To me though, it helps in getting a more even application. Especially, like you said, with really pigmented lipsticks. 

Instead of regular retractable lip brushes, try using the #194 concealer brush.. it works awesome!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 14, 2009)

ok sooo

I've wanted to love my lip brushes, I really, really have.

Every single time I've attempted to apply a lipcolour with a brush, it applies wither A) Uneven and fug. B) So sheer it's just like a stain. Or, C) The brush doesn't even apply it to my lips at all.

All in all, I think the best way to get a really sculped lip would to just use a liner, then outline in concealer to really give them a adsjghsuhgkjasBANG kinda look

So poo on lip brushes!


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 14, 2009)

^ Yeah, using a lip liner the same shade as your lipstick, then blending the line and applying the lipstick right from the tube is great - colour is pigmented and awesome, and way less time consuming!

However, I like using a lip brush when I'm too lazy to dig out lip liner (plus I don't like liner all that much) and when I want lipstick to last longer. If you apply a lipstick in many sheer layers that build to create your desired coverage (i.e. with a brush), I find that it lasts much longer than just getting an opaque coverage straight from the tube.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Feb 14, 2009)

Personally I don't use them. I ALWAYS line my lips with a pencil and then apply straight from the tube. Of course, I blot & reapply to make it last longer. Not a fan of lip brushes at all - pretty useless IMHO.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 14, 2009)

I love lip brushes! I find that they're a great tool to have when I am layering lip products or just trying to have a clean finish when I put my lip stick on. I like a sharp lip stick look, and shaping my lip sticks is a waste of products, so I use lip brushes.


----------



## TexasBelle (Feb 14, 2009)

My lip brush is a staple of my daily cosmetics routine . . . I couldn't do without it. But I'm a old-fashioned lipstick gal - you know, lipsticks with matte finishes and real pigmentation, not this delicate-pink-giggle-haha-lipgloss mess. And in order to get a clean line with lipstick, I find a brush is necessary.  I rarely use lip lining pencils and so on.


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 14, 2009)

IMO, applying lipstick with a lip brush is much more precise and at least on me, gives a whole different look. 
I admit I rarely use it daily, though, since I'm in a hurry when I put my makeup on in the morning. But when I go out I always use the brush.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 14, 2009)

The only time I use a lip brush is to line my lips with my favourite Pro Longwear LipColour. Using the doefoot applicator that comes with the the tube just doesn't cut it


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 14, 2009)

Umm.. I admit i normally dont use a lip brush.  But they are useful for distributing an even layer of color through out your lips.  The only time i do use it is when buy those lip products in a jar, such as tendertones, i dont want my fingers all up in the jar.. yuck!


----------



## Daughterof9moon (Feb 16, 2009)

i use it for when I get to the base of my lipstick to use up the rest of the product in there. 

Surprisingly there is a fair bit in there.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Feb 16, 2009)

For pigmented lipsticks I will use a lipbrush (ie for strong reds)
Otherwise I use a lip brush to line the shape of my lips with the lipstick before directly applying because I find that I'll go out of my lipline and make a mess if I directly apply lipstick without making lining the boundaries first.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 16, 2009)

I def use a brush, esp with reds or dark colours like Hang Up, which tend to bleed on me even after using a lip liner and lip primer and I like the increased control in application of the product using the brush gives me. You'd be surprised how much excess lippie is applied striaght from the tube, though I must admit that when I am using the baby pinks and lustre finishes I dont bother with the brush at all


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Instead of regular retractable lip brushes, try using the #194 concealer brush.. it works awesome!_

 
LOL I use this in my professional kit too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was putting my kit together but due to limited funds I didn't get hold of the more specific brushes until I've built some funds up and then I'll complete my kit. But I picked up this brush on a mere blag during my first appointment and have been using it ever since.

I blends well and applies glosses quite nicely too!


----------



## astronaut (Feb 18, 2009)

I think lip brushes are a necessity, especially when you are working with pigmented colours and have undefined lips. I have very unshapely lips and a lip brush makes a world of difference when applying red, bright pink, etc. lips. It is impossible for me to use such lipsticks straight out of the tube. When it comes to light lustre lipsticks though, I can do without a lip brush.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 19, 2009)

Some times I rememeber to use the brush, but for everyday make up. No, no need.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 19, 2009)

When I'm in a hurry, I just put the lipgloss or lipstick directly on my lips. However, a lip brush does help you spread the product more evenly on your lips and also can give you a sheer wash and gives you more control on the application of the product. You can find a cheap one at ulta or sephora. Sometimes you can just use a cheap brush you can find at a drugstore that isn't dedicated as a lip brush. Anything works really.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 20, 2009)

me using a lip brush is like trying to wash a car with a tooth brush.

if i have the time and want precision, i'll go with a lip brush because i love the finished/ polished look it gives.
but if i've got 3 minutes to get out the door and want to add some color to my lips, i just smear that ish on and i'm out the door. ainbt got time for that shit!


----------



## user79 (Feb 20, 2009)

I hate using lip brushes, takes forever to get the same color payoff as just applying from the tube. But I have no issues getting it on precisely, it depends how you wear down the lipstick, mine is always angled so I have a sharp edge to the product.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 20, 2009)

I think so, if you want perfectly applied lipstick it helps a lot.
I think it's a must have for lipgloss, I despise getting my fingers sticky blending it out, especially with lipglass as it's so thick.


----------

